
Ask HN: How did the pandemic/economy crash/lockdown affect you? - freediver
We are as a family holding up pretty well. Having a house with a yard dampened the effects of a lockdown. I enjoy spending more time with the family. Lost about 10% of net-worth due to economic circumstances. All in all things are not too bad.<p>I am wondering how are others&#x2F;other families coping with this. What kind of impact did all this have on your life?
======
znpy
I'm mostly locked in my room.

Things that seemed not important now get me quite upset (like my roommate
leaving dirty dishes in the sink or over using common spaces).

I'm still working, from home, so I spend the most of my days between my bed
and my desk.

I'm starting to feel pain in my lower back in the morning.

I'm swinging between the idea of buying a place just for myself and the idea
of going living in the woods.

I wasted quite a bit of money on delivery food in the first period. Now I'm
spending very little.

I've had a period where I drank at least a can of beer every day. Now I
stopped because that was getting out of hand.

I have very little to do besides work and maybe reading yet I despise and
loathe phone calls. My relatives keep me on the phone for like 45 minutes
every time. 45 minutes of nothing (because there's no big news really).

FUCK PEOPLE ARE LOUD. THE NEIGHBORS ARE LOUD. WHY DON'T PEOPLE USE HEADPHONES?
WHY DO PEOPLE SCREAM AT ALEXA?

Lockdown is officially lifted but things aren't well enough yet. But I see
people walking around with incorrectly worn masks and I have to try very hard
not to lose my temper at such people.

When I go to the grocery store I often see old people (at higher risk) that
could have asked for free delivery buying like 2-3 things. I get some
unpleasant thoughts that I won't write here.

What impact has this had on my life? Probably makinflg me realize that space
is super important. I don't want to share my spaces anymore. I want my own
spaces. Fuck sharing a flat.

I'm generally carrying on, because I know that after all I haven't been
infected (don't know really, I haven't been tested) and I got to keep my job
(and salary). But I'm having an harder and harder time at keeping calm.

------
earpwald
Marriage put on hold. Honeymoon put on hold. First house put on hold. Yeah it
sucks.

